
Congresswoman Proposes Top 1% Act to Drug Test Wealthy People Who Get Tax Breaks - molecule
http://bipartisanreport.com/2016/06/16/congresswoman-proposes-top-1-act-to-drug-test-wealthy-people-who-get-tax-breaks-quotes/
======
tiredwired
Should drug test members of Congress first.

------
gameofdrones
In the US, corporate and wealth welfare combined are on the order of several
trillion USD including subsidies, tax breaks and other incentives. Welfare
proper is on the order of 700 billion. Or: all the rich people take around a
dozen times more than all the poor people.

------
Sketch22
you know, if the congress critters put more effort into pushing the fair-tax,
this would stop. maybe.

